# ο έτερος Καππαδόκης



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Η έκφραση προέρχεται από τις επιστολές που ανταλλάσσανε ο Καππαδόκης άγιος Βασίλειος με τον φιλόλογο Λιβάνιο, στον οποίο φαίνεται ότι ο Βασίλειος όλο κι έστελνε κάποιον κοντοχωριανό του για να μάθει γράμματα:
Ἰδού σοι καὶ ἕτερος ἥκει Καππαδόκης υἱὸς ἐμὸς καὶ αὐτός. 

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ:
*(ο) έτερος Καππαδόκης* (φράση του Μ. Βασιλείου) και ο άλλος Καππαδόκης· (συνήθ. ειρων.) συμπατριώτης ή ομοϊδεάτης (κάποιου), πρόσωπο που βοηθεί ή υποστηρίζει συστηματικά (κάποιον): δεν μας έφτανε ο ένας, άρχισε να διαμαρτύρεται και ο έτερος Καππαδόκης.

Στο διαδίκτυο:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/eteros_kappadokis_12705/
http://www.epcon.gr/baseis/agr/agr/a_demos9.htm
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?t=27165&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

Στα αγγλικά *δεν* θα πούμε: (Here’s) the other Cappadocian.


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2009)

Συνήθως αρνητικό και κάπως εύθυμο.

Υπάρχει και λαϊκή παροιμία κάπως παρόμοια:
Ήρθε κι άλλος απ' την Κω
και γυρεύει μερδικό


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Προς το παρόν, το παρακάτω, μάλλον αδόκιμο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

...νάτος και ο φάντης μπαστούνι;

Από το ΛΚΝ (λινκ πιο πάνω):

*φάντης ο* [fántis & fándis] Ο11 : τραπουλόχαρτο με τη φιγούρα νεαρού άντρα· βαλές: ~ _κούπα / σπαθί_. ΦΡ _~ μπαστούνι_, για απροσδόκητη, ξαφνική και συχνά ανεπιθύμητη εμφάνιση κάποιου: _Παρουσιάστηκε / εμφανίστηκε μπροστά μου (σαν) ~ μπαστούνι._ _τι σχέση έχει ο ~ με το ρετσινόλαδο;, για πράγματα τελείως άσχετα μεταξύ τους.
_
[ιταλ. fant(e) -ης] ​


----------

